# Kreg Pocket Hole Jig Modifications



## MT Stringer

Some of you have probably seen my Pocket Hole jig set up (pic shown below). It works great. I have drilled hundreds of pocket holes with it. But, therein lies a problem. When I am drilling holes in panels such as plywood cabinet members, I have difficulty reaching around or over the panel to operate the clamp. In fact, on more than one occasion, I have scraped my arm. That is not good for a guy with thin blood.

So, in the words of Tim, The Tool Man Taylor â€œSo I rewired it!â€ 

I know what you are thinking â€“ A new model has just come out with the handle on the users side of the jig. I didnâ€™t want to buy a new jig when I have a good one already. It just needs to be Mikeyized! 

My plan involves mounting an air cylinder on my current setup that is actuated pneumatically by a foot operated switch.

Since the next step up from the manual jig is the Kreg Foreman ($849), I should be able to accomplish my modification for under $100 or maybe a little more. My next round of building cabinets for our kitchen should be a lot smoother and make me a lot more productive.

Something I had on hand is a piece of 1/4 inch aluminum plate 3 inches wide x 12 inches long. I decided to mount the cylinder on it. But first, I made an exact duplicate out of 1/4 inch mdf so I could figure out how and where to mount everything.

I donâ€™t have a picture, but I used the original nuts that were used to secure the clamp. I used JB Weld epoxy to permanently mount them in the sockets underneath the jig.

I countersunk the heads of the mounting screws for the front and back cylinder mounts.

With everything fitted and working, I decided it was time for a new sled to mount the jig on. So, I recycled a piece of 3/4 inch plywood I have had since the mid 80â€™s. It was originally a box that pump parts had been shipped in and I salvaged it from the dumpster at work. Now it has a new life. Unfortunately, it wasnâ€™t big enough so I added rear deck by gluing on a piece of maple. Once everything was dry, I added an edge all around and ran it through the drum sander until I had two smooth sides. I also needed new extensions for each side of the jig so longer material can be supported so I glued up two pieces of 1/2 inch Baltic birch. That turned out nice.

Final assembly and overview

Time to get this project wrapped up. I covered the plywood deck with white Formica as well as the material supports and the rear support for the cylinder. After trimming the laminate flush with the plywood, I used a chamfer bit to bevel the edges slightly.

The original four 10-24Ã—1 inch machine screws secure the front of the plate. Two 1/4 -20Ã—1 inch round knobs attach the rear of the plate to the sled. If necessary, I can remove the cylinder as a unit.

And now for the good part. If something breaks, I can simply remove the four screws and the two 1/4 inch round knobs, remove the air cylinder unit and replace it with the original clamp!!! 

But wait, there is more!

If I need to drill pocket holes in 2x lumber, I will have to reposition the air cylinder. To do that, I simply remove the four 10-24 machine screws which will free up the sled. Then I will need to remove the four wood screws on the bottom side of the sled which keep the rear cylinder support in place. After determining the position for the cylinder, put the screws back in the aluminum plate, and drill new screw holes on the underside of the sled so the rear support will stay put. No need to remove the two 1/4 â€“ 20 round knobs.

I drilled a few holes and the jig is working great. I had the air compressor set at 80 psi. I think I can easily reduce it to 60 psi.

The only thing left is to get a filter for the air line. The specs call for a 40 micron filter. HF has one that should work just fine.

I am a happy camper.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer

Here are the remaining pics with the cylinder mounted on the new sled.


----------



## Hooked

Me likes it!!!! Very well designed/built. I can find multiple uses for a setup like this......lol
Where did you get the cylinder and foot 'pedal'??


----------



## WildThings

That is.... well 2COOL!! Thanks for sharing it with us. Very well done


----------



## Tortuga

Very impressive , Mike...but you lost me after the first sentence..LOL


----------



## Too Tall

thats thinkin outside the box Mike. Looks awesome.


----------



## kneekap

The pictures tell the story just fine.

Pretty soon, you won't need any hands at all with those nifty
pneumatic solenoids.

Trouble is that by the time one has everything you will ever need
in a shop; you can't see any more!

Go get'tm..


----------



## MT Stringer

I got a chance to drill a few pocket holes for a shop cabinet I am building. The modified jig works great. It also doubles as a pecan cracker! 

Here is a short video of the pecan cracker in action! 

http://s226.photobucket.com/user/mt_stringer/media/Kreg%20Jig%20Modifications/2013-12-11214259.mp4.html


----------



## 3192

Expect a call from JSC-NASA....I think they are going to need your help with their cooling problem on the station! It looks like something they would design. That thing is impressive!!! I like the 'optional' pecan cracker. gb


----------



## Hooked

I like the pecan cracker option. A friend and I spent several hundred $$ on one last year but with a couple additions/modifications I think your setup will work much better.

I'll be ordering the parts next week. Appreciate the links/info Mike.


----------



## Slip

I love it. I have he original Kreg like yours and the second model with the lever on the front side and really like it much better. Not sure why they discontinued the second model as much easier to use on larger pieces. Yours however is really FINE!


----------



## MT Stringer

Here is my pecan cracker demo.
http://s226.photobucket.com/user/mt_stringer/media/Kreg Jig Modifications/2013-12-11214259.mp4.html


----------



## Gottagofishin

LMAO! That is friggin brilliant.


----------



## MT Stringer

I drilled 50+ pocket holes today prepping some cabinets for assembly. This set up works slick as I don't know what. Best dang thing I have ever come up with.

Sure makes cabinetmaking a lot easier.
Mike


----------



## trodery

I just recently bought a Kreg Jig and I love it also!

Mike, when are you going to have a cabinet making class? Probably 10 or more years ago I sketched out an entry way table type thing that I have always wanted to build but I don't have the confidence or skills necessary to build it on my own. I've often though about asking you if you would build it for me but that would take away from what I really wanted to do.

You should make a class for those of us with less skill! 

Here is the sketch...


----------



## WildThings

trodery said:


> I just recently bought a Kreg Jig and I love it also!
> 
> Mike, when are you going to have a cabinet making class? Probably 10 or more years ago I sketched out an entry way table type thing that I have always wanted to build but I don't have the confidence or skills necessary to build it on my own. I've often though about asking you if you would build it for me but that would take away from what I really wanted to do.
> 
> You should make a class for those of us with less skill!
> 
> Here is the sketch...


Here Here I would love to be a student in that class!!


----------



## MT Stringer

trodery said:


> I just recently bought a Kreg Jig and I love it also!
> 
> Mike, when are you going to have a cabinet making class? Probably 10 or more years ago I sketched out an entry way table type thing that I have always wanted to build but I don't have the confidence or skills necessary to build it on my own. I've often though about asking you if you would build it for me but that would take away from what I really wanted to do.
> 
> You should make a class for those of us with less skill!
> 
> Here is the sketch...


Thanks Terry. That sketch looks like it would be a nice piece of furniture. However, I don't think I have the skill level necessary to make all of those drawers line up. A small rail or separator between the drawers would be more to my liking with drawer fronts that overlap.

A cabinetmaking class? UGH! I don't know about that. I appreciate your suggestion but I think that would be like the two drink special at the comedy club. 

I still browse You Tube for help all the time for things like:


How to make raised panel doors
How to make shaker style doors on the table saw
How to build kitchen cabinets
And the list goes on and on.

But I did find a guy that builds custom cabinets that has numerous videos on You Tube. Kris Reynolds is his name. His videos are easy to watch - no BS or rambling and the videos are well produced. His explanations are clear and to the point. I quickly realized I could follow his basic workflow and get good results.

I have watched his videos several times and keep going back to see what I missed...and take notes. 





Mike


----------



## Viking48

Pretty slick. Gives me an idea for an air cylinder I have - someday.


----------

